
Are you still using an RSS reader? - joeyespo
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/16/16780356/rss-reader-feedly-news-sources-poll
======
rsbartram
I am the operator of LA Tech News and we have yet to install and RSS feed for
others to utilize. What are the pros and cons of doing so?
[https://latechnews.org/](https://latechnews.org/)

